# lipo problems HELP PLEASE!



## burlap1980 (Jan 23, 2010)

so i boutght a slash 4x4 and a 2cell lipo battery and a venom lipo charger ran the slash and went to charge the battery and now al the read out says is low battery voltage. and it wont charge can anyone please help i read and followed the charging directions to a T and now nothing please help!!!!


----------



## JDW (Oct 29, 2006)

Make sure the charger is set on 2 cell 7.4 voltage.

Jake


----------



## steel sledge (Nov 9, 2009)

Did you have the esc set for lipo cutoff? If you didn't, and you ran the lipo down too low then you may have ruined the pack. Special care needs to be taken when using lipo batteries.


----------



## slots (Aug 19, 2006)

If a battery has been run down too far it may not be ruined. Do this VERY CAREFULLY - set your charger on NiMH or NiCD battery type at no more than 1C current (example - 3200 Lipo, 1C is 3.2 amps). Put the battery in a LiPO sack, start the charger and watch the voltage readout, as soon as it hits 7.5 volts turn off the charger - it may only take a minute or two so DO NOT LEAVE THE CHARGER UNATTENDED and turn off immediately if the pack starts to swell OR gets warm ! Then change your setting back to LiPO and try to charge normally. 

I have used this method to restart batteries that were under the detection threshold for my charger and I'm still using them a year or more later.


----------



## steel sledge (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks for the tip slots!


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Slots method may work. When I have done this, I have not charged at 1C but a lower voltage. The critical thing is to not take your eyes off the charger and batt. Heat and swelling can lead to fire, not an explosion but a very fast, hot, intense fire. 

As was stated in the first response, you cannont run a lipo down too much. If you have lipo cut off on ESC, use it. If not, when the truck slows down, stop running and then charge.


----------

